# pier tomorrow? I wanna meet some ppl



## bama-peach (Jun 29, 2008)

goin tomorrow early.. hopin to get some kings...

landed a big spanish today and missed about 20 kings

flipper is a pain in my *%#&

i'l be in a shimano visor.. introduece yourself


----------



## Backlash (Jun 11, 2008)

I will pm you next time i go, maybe tonite, maybe next Sunday, look forward to meeting you


----------

